# Mammoth or later Mersey Mammoth



## GEORGE14 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi every one,
thought I would put a message in here hoping to find anyone who can put me on to plans / drawings for the original Mammoth or the later Mersey Mammoth.
I want to build a scale (1:50) model of a British floating crane but unable to find any drawings.

So would be grateful for any plans / source of drawings etc. for any floating crane.

Is there an official place where plans are registered and maybe copies obtained from?

Cheers George


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Just an idea, why not contact the present owners of the now Lara - http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1532997 and with their written permission contact Lloyds Register of Shipping who seem to be the classification Society and who will certainly have the plans for the period you want. Derek


----------



## GEORGE14 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Mammoth*

Hello Derek,
Thanks for your reply, I will have a go at what you suggest.
kind regards George. (Thumb)


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi George, She is currently at Liverpool Dock - http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/oldmmsi:353602000/olddate:2014-04-22 12:41:00/zoom:9

A great photo opportunity if you are in the area, don't know it there is public access though. Derek


----------



## GEORGE14 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Mammoth*

Hi Derek,
Thanks for the post, I am down in Wiltshire so bit far to go.
Good news though - I have been contacted by someone who is going to send me some info / drawings etc. so I may at last be on my way.
Thanks - George(==D)


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi George, That's great news, best of luck with your project, hope you post some photos as you progress.. Cheers Derek


----------

